

Knex.js - A SQL Query Builder for Javascript - MozMorris
http://knexjs.org

======
poseid
just want to add a blog post I wrote a time ago:
[http://thinkingonthinking.com/Bookshelf-an-ORM-for-
Node/](http://thinkingonthinking.com/Bookshelf-an-ORM-for-Node/)

